# Boxing Column



## Newyorkknicks07 (Jun 12, 2008)

sorry i haven't posted anything in a while, been busy. anyways, down to buisness.

*Floyd Mayweather has officially announced retirement. Which to me, makes total sense. A lot of people i talked to disagree, say that he should (and will) keep fighting. *

*Well, first off, let's start off with the explanation Mayweather gave. Floyd basically said that his heart wasn't in it, and that he just didn't love the sport anymore. I've pretty much seen that since he really hit the mainstream. He was fighting opponents who he knew he could beat. He was fighting opponents who made him look good. And mostly, he was fighting for that multi-million dollar paycheck. Why take haymakers to the dome if you could probably make more by starting with a promotion company? Maybe acting? WWE gives him the same paycheck, without the pain of actually getting hurt.*

*Secondly, if i'm Mayweather, and i want to go out on top. And Mayweather, in a lot of fans' eyes, was starting to slip. Like i said, he was fighting for the money, he was taking fights that made him look good. He wasn't going to fight Miguel Cotto or Antonio Margarito or any other fighter that had a shot at making him look bad. People were starting to realize that, and i don't want to be remembered as a guy who was scared or was never open to a challenge.*

*Maybe Mayweather will be back. But i assure you, it's in his best intrests to stay  retired. There's no point in risking your physical health if your heart isn't in it. And i think it's getting more and more obvious that Floyd's heart just isn't in it.*​


----------



## nobodyreal (Jun 13, 2008)

Good job, your introduction informs and your conclusion reminds.

Here is my rewrite and edit. All I did was eliminate some phrases. If you have a question on why I eliminated a phrase, ask away. 

Just a note for future writing; go for directness, go for simplicity. 'Omit needless words', saith Strunk & White.



> Floyd Mayweather has officially announced retirement. Which to me, makes total sense. A lot of people disagree and say that he should keep fighting.
> 
> Floyd basically said that his heart wasn't in it. I've seen that since he really hit the mainstream. He was fighting opponents who made him look good. And mostly, he was fighting for that paycheck. Why take haymakers to the dome if you could make more by starting with a promotion company? Maybe acting? WWE gives him the same paycheck, without the pain of actually getting hurt.
> 
> ...



If the rhythm is messed up do to the edits, I apologize.


----------

